# Elect etexas the official mascot of the PB!



## panta dokimazete (Dec 14, 2007)

There has to be SOME reward for a fellow so valiantly attempting the impossible and you have to admit, he is an entertaining fellow. I keep asking myself ?

oops, I am sensing a problem here...


----------



## etexas (Dec 14, 2007)

jdlongmire said:


> There has to be SOME reward for a fellow so valiantly attempting the impossible and you have to admit, he is an entertaining fellow. I keep asking myself ?
> 
> oops, I am sensing a problem here...


I am ONLY mascot when the Bob-Cat is not in the house!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 14, 2007)

For he's a jolly good fellow:

[video=youtube;bIsZlbGYf84]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIsZlbGYf84[/video]


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 14, 2007)

and 



for the effort!


----------



## etexas (Dec 14, 2007)

*sniff* Sniff* I am touched!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 14, 2007)

yes, brother, you are definitely touched...


----------



## etexas (Dec 14, 2007)

jdlongmire said:


> yes, brother, you are definitely touched...


Brutal! Did not mean it in the British sense!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 14, 2007)

jdlongmire said:


> yes, brother, you are definitely touched...


----------



## Richard King (Dec 14, 2007)

Only if he will dress up like a spider

THEN he gets my mascot vote


----------



## etexas (Dec 14, 2007)

Richard King said:


> Only if he will dress up like a spider
> 
> THEN he gets my mascot vote


Find me a spider outfit I'll wear it......I was a Frat-Boy I have worn worse while pledging!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 14, 2007)

Max, you've got my vote brother.


----------



## etexas (Dec 14, 2007)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Max, you've got my vote brother.


Thank ye!


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 14, 2007)

I vote yes ONLY if he does an impersonation of Tiny Tim in that other thread.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 14, 2007)

DMcFadden said:


> I vote yes ONLY if he does an impersonation of Tiny Tim in that other thread.



He's a Calvinist, right? 

Tiny Tim does "Tip Toe Through the TULIPs":

[video=youtube;skU-jBFzXl0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skU-jBFzXl0[/video]


----------



## etexas (Dec 14, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > I vote yes ONLY if he does an impersonation of Tiny Tim in that other thread.
> ...


I don't know if I can hit Tiny Tim's notes......I can do a MEAN Elvis! My Niece and Nephew like it at least!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 15, 2007)

etexas said:


> I don't know if I can hit Tiny Tim's notes......I can do a MEAN Elvis! My Niece and Nephew like it at least!



Was Elvis really MEAN?

I would think kids would like a NICE Elvis.


----------



## etexas (Dec 15, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if I can hit Tiny Tim's notes......I can do a MEAN Elvis! My Niece and Nephew like it at least!
> ...


No.....I was quite serious the mean bloated pilled "E".....oh it scared 'em at first but now it's just fun and games!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 15, 2007)

etexas said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > etexas said:
> ...


----------



## etexas (Dec 15, 2007)

You know after some thought on the matter I decided I must decline the offer to be PB Mascot, the "face" of PB is Bob V., and I frankly lack the flowing locks that would be fitting for such a noble position.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 15, 2007)

jdlongmire said:


> yes, brother, you are definitely touched...



Do you mean in the sense of "slightly insane"?


----------



## etexas (Dec 15, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> jdlongmire said:
> 
> 
> > yes, brother, you are definitely touched...
> ...


Hey I ONLY fit that definition in my wife's eyes!


----------



## etexas (Mar 18, 2008)

I dug this thread up! Since it is an election year I am throwing my hat in the ring: I run as a Conservative Democrat.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 18, 2008)

Obama Bob vs Hill-etexas!


----------



## etexas (Mar 18, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> Obama Bob vs Hill-etexas!


 Bring it on!


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 18, 2008)

What? I just saw this thread. Am I running for something?

I just got a call from my pastor saying the etexas camp is requesting transcriptions of all his sermons so they can scrutinize them for incendiary language.

Also got a call from Sister Mary Elisabeth from people researching the fact I had 12 years of RCC catechism. (I thought she was dead. I guess she just looked old way back then.) I am not a Roman Catholic.

Anyway, I stand for change - mostly loose change and spare change - whatever you got jingling around in your pocket, send it to me. 

BTW, as evidenced in my avatar, my running mate is a person of color and so my party best represents the pot of melting rainbow Blowpops™ that is the PB.


----------



## Grymir (Mar 18, 2008)

That would be just great. If you etexas were the democrat candidate, I'd cross party lines and vote for you. (oh the shame of it all)

Now for this mascot thing. Could we have a sport contest with some atheist's, and would you get into a fight with them to bring us publicity and fame?? I used to be in a rock band and we believed there was no such thing as bad publicity.


----------



## Casey (Mar 18, 2008)

Bawb, you crack me up!


----------



## etexas (Mar 18, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> What? I just saw this thread. Am I running for something?
> 
> I just got a call from my pastor saying the etexas camp is requesting transcriptions of all his sermons so they can scrutinize them for incendiary language.
> 
> ...


 Nice!


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 18, 2008)

I second (or third, or fifth, or whatever) the etexas nomination for mascot. 

He already comes with a funny suit (that he never seems to take off) and he does cool trampoline slam dunks at half-time. What more could you ask?


----------



## etexas (Mar 18, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> I second (or third, or fifth, or whatever) the etexas nomination for mascot.
> 
> He already comes with a funny suit (that he never seems to take off) and he does cool trampoline slam dunks at half-time. What more could you ask?


I actually have 7 of these suits I change everyday. As for the trampoline slam dunks....hey, those are harder than they look!


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 18, 2008)

> I actually have 7 of these suits I change everyday. As for the trampoline slam dunks....hey, those are harder than they look!



Sorry, you just make them look so easy...


----------



## etexas (Mar 18, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> > I actually have 7 of these suits I change everyday. As for the trampoline slam dunks....hey, those are harder than they look!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, you just make them look so easy...


I practice a lot!


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 18, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> BTW, as evidenced in my avatar, my running mate is a person of color and so my party best represents the pot of melting rainbow Blowpops™ that is the PB.



Bawb, I love you man, but when is "clear" a color?


----------



## etexas (Mar 18, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, as evidenced in my avatar, my running mate is a person of color and so my party best represents the pot of melting rainbow Blowpops™ that is the PB.
> ...


!


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 18, 2008)

You're right, I should have said that my running mate is a person of flavor. I can't keep my PC speech updated fast enough.







Cherry, watermelon, strawberry, green apple, grape, blue razzberry, cherry ice, black ice, kiwi berry blast and black cherry.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 18, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> yes, brother, you are definitely touched...


----------



## etexas (Mar 18, 2008)

Since Bawb has trotted out a running mate I would like to announce my choice: The always amusing Perg! Pergi has done much transcultural work and thus would make a fine running mate.


----------



## etexas (Mar 18, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> You're right, I should have said that my running mate is a person of flavor. I can't keep my PC speech updated fast enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Green Apple! Doh.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes, I would vote for Brother Bawb in a second. Then again anything is an improvement over Obama, Hilary, McCain


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 18, 2008)

If the one on the left doesn't win the Primary can he be the vice to the one on the right? I would vote for that ticket.


----------



## etexas (Mar 18, 2008)

LadyCalvinist said:


> Yes, I would vote for Brother Bawb in a second. Then again anything is an improvement over Obama, Hilary, McCain


Bawb has bought your vote with an empty promise! That candy store picture! If he gives you candy, it will be on your dime. I promise lots of silly threads, that is what I am all about a simple message.


----------

